# Sump Return Plumbing



## samkiller42 (20 Jul 2011)

Hi All,
I've come to a dead stop with the planning of my new Planted Discus tank.
It's an ex Marine ND Aquatics 60*30*24 tank, 2 wiers, with 2 40mm Downpipes (63mm Bulkhead) And the return pipe work was B&Q 21.5mm Waste pipe (21.5mm Bulkhead/34mm size hole in glass)
Looking into Weir:




Whole tank:




I've been warned that i could face severe pressure issues if i use the same return pipe work, and could face a large leak also.

My question is, what should i do? Do i risk cutting a larger hole? Do i cut a 2nd hole in the other weir, and have 2 return routes (Tank has a double base, so would be a long, slow process) Do i use one of the down pipes, and use it as a return, So have a 40mm for down, and a 40mm for return?

Any advice, ideas welcome.

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## foxfish (20 Jul 2011)

I got a little lost there mate - you have twin 40mm returns from your tank to the sump & two 20mm returns from the sump pupm(s) back to the tank.
What do you think the problem is?


----------



## samkiller42 (20 Jul 2011)

Erm, Hopefully it wasn't worded like that, but i did say, twin 40mm Down pipes, and currently a single 21.5mm Return. But i've been warned that if i use pipe that's too small, i will have pressure issues which could cause a leak.

The question was then, What would be the best way to decrease the chance of pressure issues and leaks.

Sam


----------



## foxfish (20 Jul 2011)

OK well I still dont understand the problem but if this helps.....I run a 2000lph sump pump through a single 32mm overflow return, I would guesse your twin overflows would coupe with 3000lph each!
However it is definitely not necessary to run that sort of flow through your sump, the more water you pour over the overflow the more C02 you loose!
In fact you would only need one 40mm return to the sump. I must admit I have never seen a return coming up through the overflow box before, I run my return back over the top of the tank. I have drilled a small hole just at water level in the return pipe to avoid using a (very restrictive) non return valve in case of a power cut!!
I would be tempted to use one sump pupm & supply additional flow inside the tank with a circulating pupm.
Sumps are fantastic additions to a tank as they offer huge space for filtration & offer a permanent level in the display tank.


----------



## samkiller42 (20 Jul 2011)

Cheers for that, That makes sense. I've been offered a brand new Oase Ecomax 6000 for £100, which is what i plan on using, Although i do wonder if it's a little too powerful, especially for Discus. Would it be wise or sensible to have one 40mm Down and one 40mm Return, and block off the 34mm?

Cheers,
Sam


----------



## foxfish (20 Jul 2011)

Ok Sam please excuse me if I am talking too basic .. what happens is... the main display tank is fed by a pump that lives in the sump below the tank. I would suggest a pump like this http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/EHEIM-HOBBY-1 ... =RTM796043 as they last for years (I have had one running for 8 trouble free years) & they would require about 20mm pipe to send the water stored in the sump to the main tank above.
The pumped water needs to overflow down a pipe back to the sump to make a circuit, you would need one of your overflows to cope with the flow.
You can inject the C02 straight into the pump inlet & place your heaters in the sump too.
There are special pumps called "needle wheel" pumps that will do an even better job of distributing the gas like this one http://www.aquariumsuperstore.co.uk/Ehe ... -Pump.html & would be a great pump to use (although i have never tried one myself).
So what happens is the sump always keeps the main tanks water level topped up at the sacrifice of evaporation being compensated within the sump - in other words the water level in the sump will drop but the display tank sates the same.
My tank looses about 9lts a week or about 70mm drop in sump level


----------



## Alanboyer (7 Nov 2013)

Usually, after moving into a house, plumbing problems may start to crop up. A non functional plumbing system can be a real nightmare for the homeowner. Many plumbing problems are found in the bathroom or kitchen.
Tom Plumb


----------

